# stealth heater



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone ever have the top blow off of their stealth heater well in the middle of the night mine did just that, woke both of us up. i thought it was just one of my fish just spooked by something hitting the top glass until we smelled smoke. then i started thinking it was my old 404 gave out and thats what happened with all the water all over the place a week before. but then i seen my heater lying on the bottom of the tank, and the top still hanging in place. i think this was just strike 3 on the plywood tank it is really starting to worry me. i think my girlfriend just found her lizard tank  i guess ill be on the look out for a 140g-180g 6 ft tank for my loaches and plecos and the one i have now will be for my monsters.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used a few stealths, the only problem was 1 stuck thermostat but nothing like one blowing it's stack. Was it a Stealth Pro? There were some reported issues on other forums. I think Marineland offers a lifetime warranty on them.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yes it was a stealth pro.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Not from personal experience:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-
stealth-pro-heater.html


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Not from personal experience:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-
> stealth-pro-heater.html


that link didnt work


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was just a bad paste: BEWARE!! Marineland Stealth Pro Heater


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

try this one, it will have a link to the previous one. Maybe you have a stealth pro from a bad batch?

BEWARE!! Marineland Stealth Pro Heater - SimplyDiscus


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for showing me these i really appreciate it. i just emailed marineland if i dont get a response by tomorrow i will call them and see what they have to say.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i have used stealth heaters for two years...and never had that happen..*knock on wood*


----------

